# ASUS Striker Extreme revisions 1.00g sucks



## LiveOrDie (Jul 9, 2007)

hi i had my ASUS Striker Extreme for over a mouth now th find out the revision i got is over 12 mouths old the 1st one released and that my revision thats 1.00g sucks for overclocking look at this link look at the bottem of the page  http://www.digital-daily.com/motherboard/asus_striker/index5.htm


----------



## tofu (Jul 9, 2007)

Aww man that sucks 

But ty vm for telling us, so when we do buy Strikerz, well kno to look inside the box @ the rev. no. first lmao 

BTW, you really have problems clocking to 500FSB?


----------



## Hugh_Mann (Jul 9, 2007)

I know this is probably no help but if it was me i would find a subtle way to render the board dead and send it back with any luck they will send you out a new one which in theory should be the latest revision.

But i do not know where you purchased the board from or what there returns policy is some places will just send you out a new one and others will tell you to return it to the manufacturer.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 9, 2007)

tofu said:


> Aww man that sucks
> 
> But ty vm for telling us, so when we do buy Strikerz, well kno to look inside the box @ the rev. no. first lmao
> 
> BTW, you really have problems clocking to 500FSB?



yer max i can get to is only 465 fsb tried every think so i looked and looked and found out the hard way my board is like the beta release the 1st release and bios updates dont work


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hugh_Mann said:


> I know this is probably no help but if it was me i would find a subtle way to render the board dead and send it back with any luck they will send you out a new one which in theory should be the latest revision.
> 
> But i do not know where you purchased the board from or what there returns policy is some places will just send you out a new one and others will tell you to return it to the manufacturer.


this place i got it from sucks they test every think and only if it dead or not working right they will give you a new one this will be hard and if i do get a new one its prob the same revision


----------



## d44ve (Jul 9, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> this place i got it from sucks they test every think and only if it dead or not working right they will give you a new one this will be hard and if i do get a new one its prob the same revision




Take a taser gun to it....

Thats what I used to do a long time ago when my warranty was about to expire.


----------



## Atech (Jul 9, 2007)

Hm, I bought mine a month ago and it says "1.00" without a letter on the end :/


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 9, 2007)

Atech said:


> Hm, I bought mine a month ago and it says "1.00" without a letter on the end :/


did your read that off the board dont konw about 1.00 have you tried ocing


----------



## Atech (Jul 9, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> did your read that off the board dont konw about 1.00 have you tried ocing


Yep, but with the heat this thing gives out there's no way I'm going to go anywhere near 500MHz. It's 300 at the moment, I might try 333. But damn, I don't don't need that kind of power :/ I'd rather just wait and go make a cup of tea ...


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 9, 2007)

A few issues with the striker extreme are; the vdimm reading is about 10% off, and Bios flashing is very particular; check mobo manual, also go here for new proceedure;

http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?root=198&SLanguage=en-us 

Bios must be reset prior to flashing, some recomend to unplug PSU first then hold reset button for 1 min. others recomend to remove battery while unpluged.

Many who have had issues with WinFlash only suceeded updating BIOS with a DOS FLASH, proceedures are also at same link^^^.


----------



## d44ve (Jul 9, 2007)

NEVER use any kind of WINDOWS BIOS flashing program....

FYI : I never had any problems flashing the bios on my SE.

What kind of problems did you have on yours Namslas?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 9, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> A few issues with the striker extreme are; the vdimm reading is about 10% off, and Bios flashing is very particular; check mobo manual, also go here for new proceedure;
> 
> http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?root=198&SLanguage=en-us
> 
> ...



i flash my bios in the bios always still dont  help


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 9, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> i flash my bios in the bios always still dont  help



???
This board has so many BIOS options it is not for beginers, even people with lots of expierence spend hours tweeking this thing.


----------



## Yin (Jul 9, 2007)

are u sure its not one of your other components? cpu, ram, etc.
or just tell asus that you cant get what you want from this board and demand a new 1 or something say its false advertising or something


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 9, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> ???
> This board has so many BIOS options it is not for beginers, even people with lots of expierence spend hours tweeking this thing.


i no people with the same board but the 1.03 release have got over 400fsb on stock voltage and i cant even touch 370fsb with out it restarting yer i will phone asus tomoro and see what they say thanks


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 9, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> i no people with the same board but the 1.03 release have got over 400fsb on stock voltage and i cant even touch 370fsb with out it restarting yer i will phone asus tomoro and see what they say thanks



Same board is one thing, same board and same RAM is another.  Could also be you have a bad board.  Remember the Vdimm reading are a bit (10%) off, this may have something to do with it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 9, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Same board is one thing, same board and same RAM is another.  Could also be you have a bad board.  Remember the Vdimm reading are a bit (10%) off, this may have something to do with it.


they have the same cpu i have fast ram thats about it is my Vdimm reading off


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 9, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> they have the same cpu i have fast ram thats about it is my Vdimm reading off



The setting in BIOS ends up being higher in reality, so lower Vdimm a bit.


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jul 9, 2007)

d44ve said:


> NEVER use any kind of WINDOWS BIOS flashing program....
> 
> FYI : I never had any problems flashing the bios on my SE.
> 
> What kind of problems did you have on yours Namslas?




never had any problems flashing in windows.... As long as the pc does not lose power your good to go. The same corruption could happen in dos flashing...


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jul 9, 2007)

oh and if in fact they sold you an old board do what he said and take a tazer gun to it and RMA to Asus, they will send you a current revision as they always do, only stores keep old stock like that..


----------



## d44ve (Jul 9, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> ???
> This board has so many BIOS options it is not for beginers, even people with lots of expierence spend hours tweeking this thing.



You are right about that.... It took me awhile to get everything worked out, and I still didnt like it. 

I didnt have the 1.00 revision though.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 9, 2007)

MarcusTaz said:


> oh and if in fact they sold you an old board do what he said and take a tazer gun to it and RMA to Asus, they will send you a current revision as they always do, only stores keep old stock like that..


dont have a tazer gun any other way i can get a new one sent out


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 9, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> dont have a tazer gun any other way i can get a new one sent out



They did have a problem with the first release of the board, a lot of them were bad, you could just try and send it back saying you can't get it stable, Asus is a good company and they know about the problems.  Should'nt be a problem, E-mail them with system specs and ask.


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jul 9, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> They did have a problem with the first release of the board, a lot of them were bad, you could just try and send it back saying you can't get it stable, Asus is a good company and they know about the problems.  Should'nt be a problem, E-mail them with system specs and ask.



Yup just tell them the story, that you just got it, it is the first revision (old stock) and that it is extremely unstable... You will need to speak with tech support first and get a case # then you will call the RMA dept and they will email you the forms..

They are a great company for warranty and their cross shipment platform is one of the best I have delt with...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 11, 2007)

i took it back to the shop i got it from and there sending it back to asus i just told them i got it for ocing and i cant oc for crap because this is the frist revision so there send me the newst revision


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jul 11, 2007)

Good deal bro...


----------



## Yin (Jul 11, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks hope then i can oc with no prob


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 14, 2007)

well asus sent me the same board back sayin that rev 1.00g is the only rev in aus is there any one with a asus striker extreme rev 1.00g able to oc with a E6600 over 1465 and run it stable any help please


----------

